# Molting issues



## Luki12007 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi,

I have a chinese praying mantis. He or she - not sure which. Has recently molted. Luki has never had any issues like this.

His head was trapped down by his molt, i gently snipped the molt loose because he could not free himself. I have raised him from a baby so he let me without a problem, but now he is bent over and can't seem to get off his head. I have seen him sit on his head b4 but nothing like this. I have to feed him with tweezers. He is trying very hard. and has a bum front arm. Any suggestions how else I can help Luki?


----------



## chrisboy101 (Mar 23, 2008)

it sounds quite serious, what stage is he at?


----------



## mrblue (Mar 23, 2008)

> Any suggestions how else I can help Luki?


i don't wish to be rude but: put him in the freezer. from what youve said, it sounds like its for the best.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 28, 2008)

Luki, you have a PM B)


----------

